# E mentre noi



## Fantastica (3 Settembre 2014)

E mentre noi stiamo qui anche legittimamente certo, a scherzare, forse non stiamo misurando davvero con cura che se l'Europa insiste con il voler difendere l'Ucraina con mosse idiote, perché è in posizione di debolezza e soprattutto non c'è ragione ideale alcuna se non di volontà espansionistica, è molto molto probabile che ci sarà una guerra che ci coinvolgerà DIRETTAMENTE. Come ve la cavereste senza riscaldamento e energia elettrica? Ce l'avete un bosco dove andare a far legna? Emigreremo tutti in Marocco? Barconi della speranza, carichi di Lombardo-Veneti, che partono da Pantelleria e approdano sulle coste libiche


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2014)

Pensi di poter fare qualcosa ora?
Io se le cose precipitassero mi mobiliterei.
Per il momento cazzeggio


----------



## Fantastica (3 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensi di poter fare qualcosa ora?
> Io se le cose precipitassero mi mobiliterei.
> Per il momento cazzeggio


Beh, ma anche io. Tuttavia mi piace essere consapevole di essere governata da una manica di imbecilli (parlo della signora Merkel, leader europea).


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E mentre noi stiamo qui anche legittimamente certo, a scherzare, forse non stiamo misurando davvero con cura che se l'Europa insiste con il voler difendere l'Ucraina con mosse idiote, perché è in posizione di debolezza e soprattutto non c'è ragione ideale alcuna se non di volontà espansionistica, è molto molto probabile che ci sarà una guerra che ci coinvolgerà DIRETTAMENTE. Come ve la cavereste senza riscaldamento e energia elettrica? Ce l'avete un bosco dove andare a far legna? Emigreremo tutti in Marocco? Barconi della speranza, carichi di Lombardo-Veneti, che partono da Pantelleria e approdano sulle coste libiche


Io mi fermo a PAntelleria


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Beh, ma anche io. Tuttavia mi piace essere consapevole di essere governata da una manica di imbecilli (parlo della signora Merkel, leader europea).


Si è sempre governati da imbecilli perché sono esseri umani imperfetti come noi e con un pizzico in più (o un quintale) di narcisismo e presunzione ma, in democrazia, sono l'espressione della maggioranza che li ha votati, che se non l'ha fatto con piena consapevolezza e cognizione di causa è perché è stata manipolata perché è manipolabile.
La democrazia funziona maluccio ma meglio della dittatura.
A volte succede davvero che la gente, perché è la gente che fa la storia, quando si tratta di scegliere e di andare li vedi tutti con gli occhi aperti che sanno benissimo cosa fare.


----------



## zanna (3 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si è sempre governati da imbecilli perché sono esseri umani imperfetti come noi e con un pizzico in più (o un quintale) di narcisismo e presunzione ma, in democrazia, sono l'espressione della maggioranza che li ha votati, che se non l'ha fatto con piena consapevolezza e cognizione di causa è perché è stata manipolata *perché è manipolabile.*
> La democrazia funziona maluccio ma meglio della dittatura.
> *A volte succede davvero che la gente, perché è la gente che fa la storia, quando si tratta di scegliere e di andare li vedi tutti con gli occhi aperti che sanno benissimo cosa fare*.


Vero il primo neretto ... nutro seri dubbi sul secondo neretto anche se ti do atto che hai iniziato con "A volte ... " personalmente ho avuto sempre l'impressione che la gente sia stata usata per fare la storia IMHO


----------



## Rabarbaro (3 Settembre 2014)

Pare che adesso vogliano accordarsi per una tregua i signori di Russia e Ucraina.

Comunque è vero: la politica estera dell'EU fa acqua da tutte le parti...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Vero il primo neretto ... nutro seri dubbi sul secondo neretto anche se ti do atto che hai iniziato con "A volte ... " personalmente ho avuto sempre l'impressione che la gente sia stata usata per fare la storia IMHO


Fosse così semplice funzionerebbe meglio perché anche gli imperfetti governanti, democratici, dittatori, in buona o cattiva fede, avrebbero preferito un percorso più lineare.


----------



## Fantastica (3 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si è sempre governati da imbecilli perché sono esseri umani imperfetti


La differenza vera sta nel fatto che un politico dovrebbe avere una visione di largo respiro e una capacità di collegare i neuroni sviluppata al punto da gestire la complessità e la durezza di certe decisioni... Ci sono stati anche grandi politici, non sono d'accordo con te su questo.
Il problema è proprio il basso profilo della politica nei nostri tempi, per l'assenza, prima di tutto, di una visione globale di futuro. Non sanno dove andare né cosa stanno facendo, questo mi pare gravissimo, e non è stato proprio di ogni politico della storia, eh.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La differenza vera sta nel fatto che un politico dovrebbe avere una visione di largo respiro e una capacità di collegare i neuroni sviluppata al punto da gestire la complessità e la durezza di certe decisioni... Ci sono stati anche grandi politici, non sono d'accordo con te su questo.
> Il problema è proprio il basso profilo della politica nei nostri tempi, per l'assenza, prima di tutto, di una visione globale di futuro. Non sanno dove andare né cosa stanno facendo, questo mi pare gravissimo, e non è stato proprio di ogni politico della storia, eh.


Pensa a quello che è stato combinato in passato. Non li vedo i grandissimi quasi perfetti.


----------



## Fantastica (3 Settembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Pare che adesso vogliano accordarsi per una tregua i signori di Russia e Ucraina.
> 
> Comunque è vero: la politica estera dell'EU fa acqua da tutte le parti...


Bentrovata, capretta! Persino Minerva sentiva la tua assenza, mi sembrava addirittura preoccupata.


----------



## Rabarbaro (3 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Bentrovata, capretta!(*) Persino Minerva sentiva la tua assenza, mi sembrava addirittura preoccupata.(**)


(*) Grazie, è sempre un piacere infestare questo grazioso forum.
(**) Già, sembrava...


----------



## Fantastica (3 Settembre 2014)

Io mi metto nei panni della Russia e mi domando che politica ha scelto (o non scelto, piuttosto) l'Europa di fare con la Russia dopo la caduta del comunismo. Poi mi domando che razza di forza possano vantare gli Stati Uniti di Obama sul piano proprio dei rapporti di forza. Poi mi domando che razza di motivazione possa esserci nel difendere un paese come l'Ucraina, dal momento che non ci sono i presupposti né politici né ideali perché l'UE senta quella come questione sua propria. 
Ma non ho le risposte, solo mi pare ci sia una grande superficialità nel vedere la questione, così come altrettanta ce n'è nella valutazione dei conflitti in Medio-Oriente in questa fase...
Credo che il livello di ignoranza globale raggiunto dall'Occidente non sia mai stato più alto, e per ignoranza intendo proprio che non sa nessuno abbastanza, ma tutti discutono in una nuvola di _rumors_. Insomma, sono molto preoccupata.


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2014)

recentemente ho rivisto the day after .che angoscia


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> recentemente ho rivisto the day after .che angoscia


Ne parlavamo ieri in un altro thread. Anche io l'ho visto di recente. A me ha fatto tenerezza, il fatto che solo da poco cominciamo a renderci conto delle implicazioni del nucleare bellico. Perchè vuol dire davvero che siamo sempre appesi a un filo, anche quando contiamo sulla nostra civiltà come garanzia che non si torni alla competizione tra specie per la non estinzione.


----------



## spleen (3 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io mi metto nei panni della Russia e mi domando che politica ha scelto (o non scelto, piuttosto) l'Europa di fare con la Russia dopo la caduta del comunismo. Poi mi domando che razza di forza possano vantare gli Stati Uniti di Obama sul piano proprio dei rapporti di forza. Poi mi domando che razza di motivazione possa esserci nel difendere un paese come l'Ucraina, dal momento che non ci sono i presupposti né politici né ideali perché l'UE senta quella come questione sua propria.
> Ma non ho le risposte, solo mi pare ci sia una grande superficialità nel vedere la questione, così come altrettanta ce n'è nella valutazione dei conflitti in Medio-Oriente in questa fase...
> Credo che il livello di ignoranza globale raggiunto dall'Occidente non sia mai stato più alto, e per ignoranza intendo proprio che non sa nessuno abbastanza, ma tutti discutono in una nuvola di _rumors_. Insomma, sono molto preoccupata.


1-Per fare una politica europea comune ci vuole..... comunità e condivisione degli intenti tra i vari stati dell' unione, cosa ancora di là a venire, visto i diversi interessi che ognuno ha con la Russia.
2-La Russia dal canto suo si sta muovendo per tutelare in maniera espansionistica le comunità Russe sparse al di fuori del suo territorio durante gli anni del CCCP.
3-La Russia ha tanto interesse di vendere in Europa il suo gas quanto l'Europa di acquistarlo.
4-Solo un folle (e Putin non lo è) potrebbe pensare di utilizzare armi nucleari, visto il deterrente che persino l'Ucraina possiede. 
5-Stamattina sembra si siano accordati.
6-Al momento corriamo più il pericolo di essere travolti da un'auto sulle striscie che di finire arrosto per le radiazioni.


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Settembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> 6-Al momento corriamo più il pericolo di essere travolti da un'auto sulle striscie che di finire arrosto per le radiazioni.


Quoto. Anzi, rischiamo di più a causa delle sigarette che fumiamo e dell'alimentazione cui pur nessuno ci costringe. Mi fa sempre effetto che gli eventi estremi facciano sempre e comunque più paura di quelli ordinari. E non credo sia solo questione di "pensiero di specie".


----------



## Fantastica (3 Settembre 2014)

Mi conforta il vostro ottimismo, che immagino voi chiamiate semplice "realismo", ma non vi preoccupa nemmeno un po' la debolezza dell'Europa e degli Stati Uniti? Non pensate che mai come in questo momento la Russia possa agire come vuole senza che nessuno possa dire nulla? Non è che in Europa nel '39 fossero in molti convinti che sarebbe scoppiata una guerra prima di settembre.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io se le cose precipitassero mi mobiliterei.


Stavolta preferisci destabilizzare l'invasore russo rovesciandoti n'altra secchiata d'acqua in testa oppure con "Mi piace" a tradimento su Facebook?


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi conforta il vostro ottimismo, che immagino voi chiamiate semplice "realismo", ma non vi preoccupa nemmeno un po' la debolezza dell'Europa e degli Stati Uniti? Non pensate che mai come in questo momento la Russia possa agire come vuole senza che nessuno possa dire nulla? Non è che in Europa nel '39 fossero in molti convinti che sarebbe scoppiata una guerra prima di settembre.


Se vuoi la versione non-ottimista, io credo che entro la fine di questo secolo avrà luogo il più grande genocidio della storia della specie. Ipotizzo miliardi di vittime.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E mentre noi stiamo qui anche legittimamente certo, a scherzare, forse non stiamo misurando davvero con cura che se l'Europa insiste con il voler difendere l'Ucraina con mosse idiote, perché è in posizione di debolezza e soprattutto non c'è ragione ideale alcuna se non di volontà espansionistica, è molto molto probabile che ci sarà una guerra che ci coinvolgerà DIRETTAMENTE. Come ve la cavereste senza riscaldamento e energia elettrica? *Ce l'avete un bosco dove andare a far legna?* Emigreremo tutti in Marocco? Barconi della speranza, carichi di Lombardo-Veneti, che partono da Pantelleria e approdano sulle coste libiche


io sì. E in caso, c'è pure selvaggina.


----------



## gas (3 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io sì. E in caso, c'è pure selvaggina.


io non ho problemi, so dove andare ........


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> io non ho problemi, so dove andare ........


come te la cavi con la caccia al cinghiale?


----------



## gas (3 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> come te la cavi con la caccia al cinghiale?


se ce l'ho nel piatto non male.... sia con le posate che a mani nude......


----------



## gas (3 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> io non ho problemi, so dove andare ........





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> come te la cavi con la caccia al cinghiale?


tu hai capito subito che mi riferivo a te :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> se ce l'ho nel piatto non male.... sia con le posate che a mani nude......


Bene, il suo CV è interessante anche se forse lei è troppo qualificato. Comunque ci sentiamo più avanti, la richiamiamo noi.


----------



## gas (3 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bene, il suo CV è interessante anche se forse lei è troppo qualificato. Comunque ci sentiamo più avanti, la richiamiamo noi.


era una sorta di colloquio di lavoro? 

cazzo......


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> era una sorta di colloquio di lavoro?
> 
> cazzo......


No ma se si deve sopravvivere non è che posso fare tutto io. Ci metto il bosco, ci metto i cinghiali, un minimo di disponibilità


----------



## gas (3 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No ma se si deve sopravvivere non è che posso fare tutto io. Ci metto il bosco, ci metto i cinghiali, un minimo di disponibilità


per quanto mi riguarda il ..... bosco lo puoi pure togliere....... anche senza mi va bene.
per il resto sopravviveremo :up:


----------



## gas (3 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No ma se si deve sopravvivere non è che posso fare tutto io. Ci metto il bosco, ci metto i cinghiali, un minimo di disponibilità


ascolta, dal momento che è arrivata chi sai tu, facciamo una bella cosa.

vengo da te e ne discutiamo


----------



## gas (3 Settembre 2014)

mentre vengo, 2 polpettine le puoi anche fare... veloci veloci


----------



## disincantata (3 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E mentre noi stiamo qui anche legittimamente certo, a scherzare, forse non stiamo misurando davvero con cura che se l'Europa insiste con il voler difendere l'Ucraina con mosse idiote, perché è in posizione di debolezza e soprattutto non c'è ragione ideale alcuna se non di volontà espansionistica, è molto molto probabile che ci sarà una guerra che ci coinvolgerà DIRETTAMENTE. Come ve la cavereste senza riscaldamento e energia elettrica? Ce l'avete un bosco dove andare a far legna? Emigreremo tutti in Marocco? Barconi della speranza, carichi di Lombardo-Veneti, che partono da Pantelleria e approdano sulle coste libiche


Io ci ho pensato e ne ho pure parlato in famiglia 

Resterei qui e farei venire qui tutti i figli.

Legna qui c'è n'è da vendere. Inoltre ne serve pochissima.  A gennaio scorso c'erano circa 25° di giorno.

frutta e verdura pure.

si pesca pure sotto casa. 

Il problema però è per quella povera gente sotto i missili....tra poco arriverà il gelo in Ucraina.....di chi sua il torto o la ragione poco.impirta per chi muore o stenta a sopravvivere.

Per me Putin è è resta   che un  criminale.


----------



## tullio (3 Settembre 2014)

Concordo con l'idea che la questione ucraina venga gestita da tutti con una superficialità e incompetenza preoccupanti. La mia impressione è che la cosa sia sfuggita di mano a tutti e il vero problema sia, per tutti, come evitare di lasciarsi trasportare oltre il limite senza perdere la faccia. Questo perché i soggetti non sono omogenei e ciascuno ha bisogno di rendere conto a qualcun altro: gruppi locali, leader demagogici, spinte nazionalistico/regionaliste hanno trovato eco, per motivi di politica anche interna, nei vari leader di livello superiore, ad esempio di governo che hanno dovuto lasciarsi coinvolgere (o in qualche caso, ritenuto opportuno gettarsi in una situazione che appariva favorevole) per non perdere vantaggi. 
La crisi è esplosa in Ucraina, un paese tutto sommato poverissimo, che non riesciva a trovare il modo di valorizzare le sue risorse. La competizione interna, giocata sull'ideologia più semplice, quella del localismo, ha messo un gruppo contro l'altro, ciascuno accusando l'altro di approfittare del potere per assicurarsi vantaggi. Poiché l'Ucraina come nazione non è mai esistita (le Repubbliche nell'Urss avevano solo valore amministrativo e l'Ucraina ha ereditato confini che sono artificiali) i gruppi hanno avuto buon gioco a compattarsi. La Russia aveva tutto l'interesse a lasciar le cose come stavano ma, nella crisi, ha pensato di poter trarre qualche vantaggio, pensando alla Crimea e, soprattutto, a riportare l'Ucraina sotto il controllo proprio, riprendendola come stato satellite (un po' come l'Italia negli anni '50 nei confronti degli Usa).  A mio parere il secondo obiettivo era il preferito, più ancora della CRimea. Ad ogni modo esplosa la crisi la dirigenza russa non poteva che agire (il partito al potere, di Putin, ha una base ideologica fortemente nazionalista) per non perdere credibilità. E verosimilmente la Crimea poteva bastare (il controllo della Crimea costa alla Russia uno sproposito) ma questo ha infuocato i nazionalisti filorussi ucraini a chiedere di più altrove. 
L'Europa si è trovata in mezzo senza sapere cosa fare. La difesa della legalità, imposta dal politically correct, si è manifestata con le sanzioni economiche, sperando che i Russi non se ne accorgessero e che la questione finisse prima di causare danni. Una minaccia finta, in altre parole. 
L'interesse egli Usa era, ovviamente, quello di far fare marcia indietro alla Russia, umiliandola anche per mostrare che la sua politica di intervento altrove (Siria) poteva avere carattere reciproco vicino casa sua. Uno smacco, inoltre, che avrebbe raffreddato la crescente simpatia russo-cinese (i Cinesi sono sensibilissimi a certe cose). Gli Usa si possono permettere questo poiché, in realtà, non avevano (così pensavano) nulla da perdere: hanno raggiunto, con una politica poco appariscente, l'indipendenza energetica e possono permettersi quello che nemmeno Nixon poteva. 
La Cina stessa aveva tutto l'interesse a far raffreddare la situazione ucraina. 
Ma, i locali non hanno voluto intendere e hanno trascinato i rispettivi partner in una contesa sempre più violenta.
E' interessante che applicando la teoria dei giochi a questa situazione, date le scelte scellerate operate da tutti, la gran parte dei risultati è catastrofica: una guerra di qualche tipo. Come se ognuno dicesse: "posso fare idiozie tanto l'avversario capirà che sono solo sparate e lui, l'avversario, penserà ad agire razionamente..."


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> 1-Per fare una politica europea comune ci vuole..... comunità e condivisione degli intenti tra i vari stati dell' unione, cosa ancora di là a venire, visto i diversi interessi che ognuno ha con la Russia.
> 2-La Russia dal canto suo si sta muovendo per tutelare in maniera espansionistica le comunità Russe sparse al di fuori del suo territorio durante gli anni del CCCP.
> 3-La Russia ha tanto interesse di vendere in Europa il suo gas quanto l'Europa di acquistarlo.
> 4-Solo un folle (e Putin non lo è) potrebbe pensare di utilizzare armi nucleari, visto il deterrente che persino l'Ucraina possiede.
> ...


C'è da dire però che la Russia è seriamente preoccupata di un allargamento della Nato ad est ed è difficile dar loro torto. Mi piacerebbe vedere la reazione americana se i Russi dispegassero dei missili da crociera in Messico o a Cuba. Un preallarme troppo ridotto altera completamente l'equilibrio del terrore, e sarebbe pericoloso per tutti.
Le armi nucleari sono fatte per non essere usate, è vero... sono un deterrente, solo finchè esiste un equilibrio di mutua distruzione. Se una delle due parti inizia a pensare che un primo colpo è possibile e vincente, senza subire una ritorsione devastante, la tentazione di usarle diventa possibile.
Il deterrente dell'Ucraina è soggetto proprio ad un primo colpo distruttivo, e proprio per questo non è un deterrente... infatti le grandi potenze diversificano l'arsenale nucleare su tre livelli, ICBM, bombardieri strategici e soprattutto sottomarini lanciamissili.


----------



## spleen (3 Settembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> C'è da dire però che la Russia è seriamente preoccupata di un allargamento della Nato ad est ed è difficile dar loro torto. Mi piacerebbe vedere la reazione americana se i Russi dispegassero dei missili da crociera in Messico o a Cuba. Un preallarme troppo ridotto altera completamente l'equilibrio del terrore, e sarebbe pericoloso per tutti.
> Le armi nucleari sono fatte per non essere usate, è vero... sono un deterrente, solo finchè esiste un equilibrio di mutua distruzione. Se una delle due parti inizia a pensare che un primo colpo è possibile e vincente, senza subire una ritorsione devastante, la tentazione di usarle diventa possibile.
> Il deterrente dell'Ucraina è soggetto proprio ad un primo colpo distruttivo, e proprio per questo non è un deterrente... infatti le grandi potenze diversificano l'arsenale nucleare su tre livelli, ICBM, bombardieri strategici e soprattutto sottomarini lanciamissili.


L'Ucraina orientale non vale l'uso di armi nucleari, col rischio di trovarsi una ritorsione contro Mosca o San Pietroburgo,
i separatisti non valgono tanto, infatti Mosca li aiuta con armi convenzionali.
Quando Putin gracchia e dice che la Russia è una potenza nucleare lo fa contro l'occidente, la sua politica di ridurre Kiev a stato satellite per ora è fallita e ne è consapevole.
Più che altro vedo surreale l'uso di armi atomiche per una questione di politica estera, sarebbe come infrangere un tabù, non è mai stato fatto nel dopoguerra e le conseguenze non sono sostenibili, tantomeno dalla Russia.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Se vuoi la versione non-ottimista, io credo che entro la fine di questo secolo avrà luogo il più grande genocidio della storia della specie. Ipotizzo miliardi di vittime.


Sarà finalmente la volta buona che riuscirò a trovare un ombrellone libero al Twiga?


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> L'Ucraina orientale non vale l'uso di armi nucleari, col rischio di trovarsi una ritorsione contro Mosca o San Pietroburgo,
> *i separatisti non valgono tanto,* infatti Mosca li aiuta con armi convenzionali.
> Quando Putin gracchia e dice che la Russia è una potenza nucleare lo fa contro l'occidente, la sua politica di ridurre Kiev a stato satellite per ora è fallita e ne è consapevole.
> Più che altro vedo surreale l'uso di armi atomiche per una questione di politica estera, sarebbe come infrangere un tabù, non è mai stato fatto nel dopoguerra *e le conseguenze non sono sostenibili, tantomeno dalla Russia*.


Sono soprattutto pochi, rispetto all'esercito ucraino... ma credo siano molto motivati. Che i russi li stiano aiutando è scontato.
Le conseguenze di un confronto nucleare non sono sostenibili da nessun umano, russo europeo o americano che sia. Ma il rischio è che le cose possano sfuggire di mano.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Stavolta preferisci destabilizzare l'invasore russo rovesciandoti n'altra secchiata d'acqua in testa oppure con "Mi piace" a tradimento su Facebook?


Pensavo a un  bagnoschiuma :wide-grin:


----------



## Fantastica (3 Settembre 2014)

Quoto @Tullio, soprattutto nell'ultima considerazione e il secondo intervento di @Nobody. Il rischio che la situazione sfugga di mano è altissimo. A me viene in mente come è scoppiata la prima guerra mondiale: un attentato a Sarajevo contro un arciduca e a catena tutto il resto. Le tensioni e le zone di tensione sono davvero entrambe molto numerose e non ci sono equilibri bilanciati di nessun tipo da nessuna parte. 
Tutta questa fiducia nel mercato e negli interessi finanziari non la vedo determinante, nel caso, come deterrente. Semmai è uno degli attori in gioco, ma come feticcio più che come protagonista. Ma forse gioco troppo a Civilization...


----------



## spleen (3 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quoto @Tullio, soprattutto nell'ultima considerazione e il secondo intervento di @Nobody. Il rischio che la situazione sfugga di mano è altissimo. A me viene in mente come è scoppiata la prima guerra mondiale: un attentato a Sarajevo contro un arciduca e a catena tutto il resto. Le tensioni e le zone di tensione sono davvero entrambe molto numerose e non ci sono equilibri bilanciati di nessun tipo da nessuna parte.
> Tutta questa fiducia nel mercato e negli interessi finanziari non la vedo determinante, nel caso, come deterrente. Semmai è uno degli attori in gioco, ma come feticcio più che come protagonista. Ma forse gioco troppo a Civilization...


Sei troppo apprensiva, smetti di giocare a Civilization. Conviviamo con pericoli ben più probabilisticamente vicini.
Balotelli potrebbe essere richiamato in nazionale.


----------



## Fantastica (3 Settembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Sei troppo apprensiva, smetti di giocare a Civilization. Conviviamo con pericoli ben più probabilisticamente vicini.
> Balotelli potrebbe essere richiamato in nazionale.


:rotfl:

però, ecco... la guerra non è paragonabile a fumare un pacchetto di sigarette al dì, perché nel secondo caso chi ci smena è solo chi le fuma, mentre la guerra... noi non abbiamo idea di quanto sia maledetta, sporca, cruda, è troppo lontana dalle nostre esperienze.. non smetto certo di giocare a Civ., I'm addicted. Su Balotelli non mi pronuncio, ma immagino dovrebbe partire soldato, nel caso


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> però, ecco... la guerra non è paragonabile a fumare un pacchetto di sigarette al dì, perché nel secondo caso chi ci smena è solo chi le fuma, *mentre la guerra... noi non abbiamo idea di quanto sia maledetta, sporca, cruda, è troppo lontana dalle nostre esperienze*.. non smetto certo di giocare a Civ., I'm addicted. Su Balotelli non mi pronuncio, ma immagino dovrebbe partire soldato, nel caso


è vero... gli ultimi decenni sono i primi dopo millenni di sangue nei quali gli europei non hanno esperienza di cosa sia la guerra vera. Diamo tutto troppo per scontato.
Comunque civ è un buon gioco :up: un grandissimo wargame da pc è "harpoon", guerra moderna sul mare. Forse anche troppo realistico e dettagliato.


----------



## Fantastica (3 Settembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> è vero... gli ultimi decenni sono i primi dopo millenni di sangue nei quali gli europei non hanno esperienza di cosa sia la guerra vera. Diamo tutto troppo per scontato.
> Comunque civ è un buon gioco :up: un grandissimo wargame da pc è "harpoon", guerra moderna sul mare. Forse anche troppo realistico e dettagliato.


Purtroppo (ma è un disfemismo), sono sempre stata una macintoshiana, le mie esprienze di gioco sono necessariamente limitate per ampiezza. Però approfondite, le poche


----------



## Stark72 (3 Settembre 2014)

Più che una guerra ci vorrebbe una bella epidemia alla Walking Dead. Quante capocce che spaccherei


----------



## Fantastica (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Più che una guerra ci vorrebbe una bella epidemia alla Walking Dead. Quante capocce che spaccherei


Da chi cominci?


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Più che una guerra ci vorrebbe una bella epidemia alla Walking Dead. Quante capocce che spaccherei


Ma tu lo sai quanta gente mi dice 'sta cosa? E non ti nascondo che come scenario lo trovo intrigante anche io. Ne ho parlato con lo psico. Dice che quel tipo di società immaginarie si basano su regole più dirette e concrete di quella in cui viviamo, e che probabilmente ci sta stretta.

La triste verità è che in uno scenario come quello saremmo fottuti (anche andasse bene tutto il resto), alla prima carie, o infezione o malattia infettiva. Il divertimento sarebbe davvero breve!


----------



## tullio (4 Settembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Comunque civ è un buon gioco :up: un grandissimo wargame da pc è "harpoon", guerra moderna sul mare. Forse anche troppo realistico e dettagliato.


HARPOON, il grande Harpoon!!! Mitico. Quasi quanto The Operational Art of War. 
A parte i giochi, o restando collegati ai giochi, un gioco da considerare è Empire in Arms, un gioco vero anche se straordinariamente complesso (non ho conosciuto nessuno che abbia mai finito una partita), ambientato all'epoca napoleonica, usato dall'Usaf per avviare gli studenti alla comprensione dei meccanismo della diplomazia. Consente di applicare, in modo ludico, le conseguenze delle teorie dei giochi e verificarne la dimensione empirica su una mappa. Anche lì, se i vari leader in circolazione, avessero dedicato qualche tempo a giocare non ci troveremmo in questa situazione.
Pare che in Usa si siano resi conto di aver tirato troppo la corda e questo equivale all'impossibilità per la 
russia di perdere ciò che avviene sul campo. E dunque finirà per annettere qualche pezzo di terra che, peraltro, non voleva annettere, pagando costi economici enormi. La cosa peggiore, a parte le conseguenze economiche nei rapporti Europa-Russia, potrebbe essere che la Russia non possa, per non tirare troppo la corda da parte sua e cercare di ricucire con l'Europa in tempi brevi, riprendere il controllo di tutti i territori a lingua russa dell'Ucraina, lasciando così aperto un contenzioso che minerà i rapporti Ucraina-Russia per decenni e consentirà ai vari retori locali di continuare a gettare benzina sul fuoco...


----------



## Nobody (4 Settembre 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> HARPOON, il grande Harpoon!!! Mitico. Quasi quanto The Operational Art of War.
> A parte i giochi, o restando collegati ai giochi, un gioco da considerare è *Empire in Arms*, un gioco vero anche se straordinariamente complesso (non ho conosciuto nessuno che abbia mai finito una partita), ambientato all'epoca napoleonica, usato dall'Usaf per avviare gli studenti alla comprensione dei meccanismo della diplomazia. Consente di applicare, in modo ludico, le conseguenze delle teorie dei giochi e verificarne la dimensione empirica su una mappa. Anche lì, se i vari leader in circolazione, avessero dedicato qualche tempo a giocare non ci troveremmo in questa situazione.
> Pare che in Usa si siano resi conto di aver tirato troppo la corda e questo equivale all'impossibilità per la
> russia di perdere ciò che avviene sul campo. E dunque finirà per annettere qualche pezzo di terra che, peraltro, non voleva annettere, pagando costi economici enormi. La cosa peggiore, a parte le conseguenze economiche nei rapporti Europa-Russia, potrebbe essere che la Russia non possa, per non tirare troppo la corda da parte sua e cercare di ricucire con l'Europa in tempi brevi, riprendere il controllo di tutti i territori a lingua russa dell'Ucraina, lasciando così aperto un contenzioso che minerà i rapporti Ucraina-Russia per decenni e consentirà ai vari retori locali di continuare a gettare benzina sul fuoco...


lo conosco ma non l'ho mai giocato... dai, hai giocato ad harpoon? Grande! Non conosco The operational art of war, merita?
La cosa peggiore temo sarà tentare di far entrare l'Ucraina nella Nato...


----------



## Fantastica (4 Settembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> La cosa peggiore temo sarà tentare di far entrare l'Ucraina nella Nato...


Quoto.


----------



## Pazza di Acerra (4 Settembre 2014)

Qualcuno vede un nesso tra il desiderio smodato dell'Ucraina di entrare nella Nato e gli oltre 3 miliardi di euro che deve a Putin per le forniture di gas?


----------



## Tubarao (4 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> però, ecco... la guerra non è paragonabile a fumare un pacchetto di sigarette al dì, perché nel secondo caso chi ci smena è solo chi le fuma, mentre la guerra... noi non abbiamo idea di quanto sia maledetta, sporca, cruda, è troppo lontana dalle nostre esperienze.. non smetto certo di giocare a Civ., I'm addicted. Su Balotelli non mi pronuncio, ma immagino dovrebbe partire soldato, nel caso


Attualmente partita in corso con Pocatello degli Shoshoni su mappa di tipo europa. Livello Emperor.

Caterina mi sta facendo un culo come un tarallo.


----------



## Nobody (4 Settembre 2014)

Pazza di Acerra ha detto:


> Qualcuno vede un nesso tra il desiderio smodato dell'Ucraina di entrare nella Nato e gli oltre 3 miliardi di euro che deve a Putin per le forniture di gas?


Penso sia soprattutto una questione geopolitica... se entra nella Nato, gli americani avrebbero la Russia a pochi minuti di volo per un eventuale primo attacco devastante. E' lo stesso motivo per cui nel '62 gli americani non permisero la dislocazione dei missili russi a Cuba.


----------



## Fantastica (4 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Attualmente partita in corso con Pocatello degli Shoshoni su mappa di tipo europa. Livello Emperor.
> 
> Caterina mi sta facendo un culo come un tarallo.


Ma hai vinto già a Emperor? Io MAI. E fatico anche a King!


----------



## Pazza di Acerra (4 Settembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Penso sia soprattutto una questione geopolitica... se entra nella Nato, gli americani avrebbero la Russia a pochi minuti di volo per un eventuale primo attacco devastante. E' lo stesso motivo per cui nel '62 gli americani non permisero la dislocazione dei missili russi a Cuba.


La mia domanda era diversa...


----------



## Nobody (4 Settembre 2014)

Pazza di Acerra ha detto:


> La mia domanda era diversa...


Non penso che vogliano far entrare l'Ucraina nella nato per le bollette del gas non pagate... probabilmente la vogliono far entrare per gli stessi motivi per cui hanno fatto entrare Polonia e paesi baltici.


----------



## Pazza di Acerra (4 Settembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non penso che vogliano far entrare l'Ucraina nella nato per le bollette del gas non pagate... probabilmente la vogliono far entrare per gli stessi motivi per cui hanno fatto entrare Polonia e paesi baltici.


Riformulo meglio: quanto la volontà dell'Ucraina di entrare nella Nato è condizionata dall'enorme debito contratto con la Russia?


----------



## Nobody (4 Settembre 2014)

Pazza di Acerra ha detto:


> Riformulo meglio: quanto la volontà dell'Ucraina di entrare nella Nato è condizionata dall'enorme debito contratto con la Russia?


eh bella domanda... non so. Penso che l'attuale classe dirigente ucraina (che ricordiamolo, è scaturita da un colpo di stato che ha defenestrato il governo legittimamente eletto) sia praticamente a libro paga occidentale... quindi penso che tutto ciò che decide sia in realtà pilotato da altre parti.


----------



## Tubarao (4 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma hai vinto già a Emperor? Io MAI. E fatico anche a King!


Non è facilissimo.

Se lasci tutte le condizioni di vittoria attive poi è praticamente impossibile.

Ne ho vinta solo una: vittoria culturale (io ho l'espansione Brave New World, quella col turismo), ma le condizioni di vittoria attive erano solo: Cultura e Conquista.

Con tutte le condizioni attive, trovo sempre qualcuno che mi frega sulla vittoria diplomatica.


----------



## Pazza di Acerra (4 Settembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> eh bella domanda... non so. Penso che l'attuale classe dirigente ucraina (che ricordiamolo, è scaturita da un colpo di stato che ha defenestrato il governo legittimamente eletto) sia praticamente a libro paga occidentale... quindi penso che tutto ciò che decide sia in realtà pilotato da altre parti.


Tombola! Un'altra cosetta che viene al momento tenuta ben nascosta in Occidente è che dell'attuale governo ucraino fanno parte i nazionalisti ucraini, versione riveduta e aggiornata, ma non edulcorata, dei nazisti.


----------



## Fantastica (4 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non è facilissimo.
> 
> Se lasci tutte le condizioni di vittoria attive poi è praticamente impossibile.
> 
> ...


Anche io gioco a quella versione. Ho vinto con Dandolo, che gioca in modo chiaramente orientato al commercio, e con il panzone indonesiano, ma in quest'ultimo caso la proclamazione non è stata di vittoria, ma di sopravvivenza tra tanti che sono invece ... soccombuti? Terrò a mente il tuo suggerimento: puntare in un'unica direzione.


----------



## Tubarao (4 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Anche io gioco a quella versione. Ho vinto con Dandolo, che gioca in modo chiaramente orientato al commercio, e con il panzone indonesiano, ma in quest'ultimo caso la proclamazione non è stata di vittoria, ma di sopravvivenza tra tanti che sono invece ... soccombuti? Terrò a mente il tuo suggerimento: puntare in un'unica direzione.


Allora. Ai livelli bassi, puoi anche perseguire i tipi di vittoria con qualsiasi civiltà.
Ai livelli più alti devi per forza usare la peculiarità di quella civiltà per perseguire un determinato tipo di vittoria.

Attila: Vai di guerra sin dall'inizio.
Assiri: Vittoria scientifica.

Poi molto dipende dal terreno su cui capiti.

Didone e i cartaginesi lontano dal mare. Non iniziare nemmeno a giocare.
Marocchini lontano dal deserto. Idem
Budicca lontano dalle foreste. La stessa cosa.


----------



## tullio (4 Settembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> lo conosco ma non l'ho mai giocato... dai, hai giocato ad harpoon? Grande! Non conosco The operational art of war, merita?
> La cosa peggiore temo sarà tentare di far entrare l'Ucraina nella Nato...


Giocati entrambi: deliziosi. Ormai datati, per certi versi, ma le novità sul mercato, da qualche anno, sono davvero mediocri. Se sei appassionato fammi sapere con un mp che ti suggerisco un forum dedicato. 

Speriamo che a nessuno venga in mente di far entrare l'Ucraina nella Nato! Al momento sarebbe una delle peggiori scelleratezze politiche. Un conto era far entrare gli stati baltici quando, con il crollo dell'Urss, la Russia era debolissima e a pezzi; un altro conto è ora provare a smaramaldeggiare sotto gli occhi di una potenza solo per farle dispetti, senza nessun interesse reale in gioco.


----------



## birba (4 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Allora. Ai livelli bassi, puoi anche perseguire i tipi di vittoria con qualsiasi civiltà.
> Ai livelli più alti devi per forza usare la peculiarità di quella civiltà per perseguire un determinato tipo di vittoria.
> 
> Attila: Vai di guerra sin dall'inizio.
> ...


madonnamia tuba, nn c'ho capito niente
mi sa che ho bisogno di qualche lezione privata :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tullio (4 Settembre 2014)

Pazza di Acerra ha detto:


> Riformulo meglio: quanto la volontà dell'Ucraina di entrare nella Nato è condizionata dall'enorme debito contratto con la Russia?


Pochissimo e, anzi, verosimilmente nulla. Se l'Ucraina accettasse, come la logica geopolitica e storica vorrebbe, di essere un paese satellite della Russia, il debito non sarebbe un problema (almeno non ora che la Russia ha la possibilità di una ripresa economica).


----------



## Pazza di Acerra (4 Settembre 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Pochissimo e, anzi, verosimilmente nulla. Se l'Ucraina accettasse, come la logica geopolitica e storica vorrebbe, di essere un paese satellite della Russia, il debito non sarebbe un problema (almeno non ora che la Russia ha la possibilità di una ripresa economica).


Ma allora il debito, lungi dal non contare nulla, conta eccome! E' come se io fuggissi dal ristorante senza pagare il conto...


----------



## Nobody (4 Settembre 2014)

Pazza di Acerra ha detto:


> Ma allora il debito, lungi dal non contare nulla, conta eccome! E' come se io fuggissi dal ristorante senza pagare il conto...


No, è il contrario semmai... se scappi il conto prima o poi lo dovrai pagare (se non pagheranno quest'inverno creperanno di freddo), se restavi tranquillo al tavolo mangiavi quasi gratis


----------



## tullio (4 Settembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> No, è il contrario semmai... se scappi il conto prima o poi lo dovrai pagare (se non pagheranno quest'inverno creperanno di freddo), se restavi tranquillo al tavolo mangiavi quasi gratis


Esatto! 
I costi militari per reagire all'attuale crisi comportano per l'Ucraina una spesa che, in termini pratici, è assai più pesante del debito russo (non ho i dati precisi ma sono costi attuali, soldi che non si hanno spesi subito: cosa ben diversa da un debito rateizzabile tutto sommato quasi a piacere restando nell'orbita di Mosca). L'Ucraina ha ora un'economia di guerra che non si può permettere (immagina quanto siano appetibili i titoli ucraini per gli investitori!) sia perché non ha i soldi sia perché la produzione è crollata.


----------



## spleen (4 Settembre 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Esatto!
> I costi militari per reagire all'attuale crisi comportano per l'Ucraina una spesa che, in termini pratici, è assai più pesante del debito russo (non ho i dati precisi ma sono costi attuali, soldi che non si hanno spesi subito: cosa ben diversa da un debito rateizzabile tutto sommato quasi a piacere restando nell'orbita di Mosca). L'Ucraina ha ora un'economia di guerra che non si può permettere (immagina quanto siano appetibili i titoli ucraini per gli investitori!) sia perché non ha i soldi sia perché la produzione è crollata.


Sottoscrivo, inoltre bisogna rammentare che il gasdotto che alimenta l'Europa passa in Ucraina, i russi nonostante facciano la voce grossa hanno tutto l'interesse a vendere il loro gas per portare a casa cash, l'Europa ad acquistarlo.
Tutti in questo momento giocano d'azzardo, nessuno vuole continuare il conflitto ad oltranza.


----------

